# Limewire being sued for up to $75 trillion



## Matthew (Mar 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "13 record companies are trying to sue Limewire for $75 Trillion. The NYC judge in the case thinks it is 'absurd'. Its almost like these media companies are their worst enemy trying to make themselves look ridiculous. From the article: "The record companies, which had demanded damages ranging from $400 billion to $75 trillion, had argued that Section 504©(1) of the Copyright Act provided for damages for each instance of infringement where two or more parties were liable. For a popular site like Lime Wire, which had thousands of users and millions of downloads, Wood held that the damage award would be staggering under this interpretation. 'If plaintiffs were able to pursue a statutory damage theory predicated on the number of direct infringers per work, defendants' damages could reach into the trillions,' she wrote. 'As defendants note, plaintiffs are suggesting an award that is more money than the entire music recording industry has made since Edison's invention of the phonograph in 1877.'"



http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/03/23/193...For-75-Trillion

Just to put it in perspective, $75 trillion is the GDP of the ENTIRE earth


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 23, 2011)

DMCA (I believe)-Owners of websites aren't responsible for user-uploaded material. I'd assume the same goes with programs, such as Limewire.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

That seems.....too big of a sum. I never used Limewire, so I don't really know.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe get the name right?
Limiewore =/= Limewire.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy cow. That's the problem with every industry now days. They want more money than they lost or anybody can actually afford. Honestly, it's like they want to have ALL the currency in the world all to themselves. We are NOT made of money. If you want to sue someone, sue them for how much they have, at the maximum, and not for just some arbitrary number you pulled out your ass butt.


----------



## CYatta (Mar 23, 2011)

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			'-plaintiffs are suggesting an award that is more money than the entire music recording industry has made since Edison's invention of the phonograph in 1877.'
		
Click to expand...

*That's my favorite part. But seriously, these are just the labels that back terrible musicians. Screw them, greedy assholes. They can take their Backstreets and 50 cents and shove it.


----------



## Creqaw (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't LimeWire disappear a few months ago?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Didn't LimeWire disappear a few months ago?


They got shut down because of legal issues and this is the result.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 23, 2011)

Why do people still use limewire?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Why do people still use limewire?


They can't.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Why do people still use limewire?


They can't. Look at the site. Court ordered the site to be closed.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 23, 2011)

yes they can, there's a pirate edition out there that works perfectly fine as well as frostwire which is still chugging along

thing is the gnutella network is alot crappier with the official limewire gone

Edit: and i remember hearing that older versions of the official program work too


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> yes they can, there's a pirate edition out there that works perfectly fine as well as frostwire which is still chugging along
> 
> thing is the gnutella network is alot crappier with the official limewire gone


That probably wouldn't be a good idea, but I guess you could do that.


----------



## hunter291 (Mar 23, 2011)

what was so special about limewire ? i tried it 3 or 4 years ago, and the only things i found were huge ass asian tentacle monster cheese [censored] videos disguised as cool shit, and shitty shit.


----------



## tagzard (Mar 23, 2011)

Well mOst of the songs on frostwire is just a guy say that i might win a free ipad like all the songs day that frostwire is now crap


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> what was so special about limewire ? i tried it 3 or 4 years ago, and the only things i found were huge ass asian tentacle monster cheese [censored] videos disguised as cool shit, and shitty shit.


It was special because lots of people used it to download music.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 23, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Maybe get the name right?
> Limiewore =/= Limewire.



Yeah, was on an itouch. Can a mod fix the title?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 23, 2011)

wow, $75 Trillion...isn't that absurd


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 23, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Illegally


----------



## Takanato (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol..75..trillion..LOOOOOOOOOOL LMAO..Wow..Thats...LOL 75..trillion...do you know how much that is rofl?

P.S. Who even uses Limewire anymore>_> That shits full of virus and fails.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 23, 2011)

avid users of limewire would know whether the file was real or not by looking at the size, type, and name of the file.

as for the suing amount, that's quite a bit of overkill don't you think? That's like sent incing a 75 year old man to 237 years in prison.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that.

Why do you think I don't use it?


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, screw paying our national debt, let's sue Limewire! All those clips of Bill Clinton must really add up =\

This case better get thrown out


----------



## Eckin (Mar 23, 2011)

75 trillion[/p]
ahahahahaha just *HOW* high do you even have to *BE* just to *DO* something like that........


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> 75 trillion[/p]
> ahahahahaha just *HOW* high do you even have to *BE* just to *DO* something like that........


It's probably not that high, but take into account the amount of music that was download from there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 23, 2011)

LimeWire sucks. A lot.

Even if they shut down LimeWire, that won't deter anybody serious about pirating.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> LimeWire sucks. A lot.
> 
> Even if they shut down LimeWire, that won't deter anybody serious about pirating.



Ikr Soul, now if they sued Kickasstorrents..then..I would give a h00t xD


----------



## Jax (Mar 23, 2011)

Seventy-five... TRILLION... dollars!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 24, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Seventy-five... TRILLION... dollars!


BOOOOOOOO!


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW, that's a load of money.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 24, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic films 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also imagine TPBs response in this situation


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 24, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol They're probably laughing they're asses off about it right now.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 24, 2011)

"I think a real number might be more effective!"
Seriously 75 trillion dollars... Must be a joke.


----------



## Raika (Mar 24, 2011)

75 trillion? In your dreams, foolish people, in your dreams.


----------



## Splych (Mar 24, 2011)

it's funny how people in my school still use Limewire .
and they ask around "how did you get [insert programs name] on Limewire?!"


----------



## mkoo (Mar 24, 2011)

Does even that amount of money exist?


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 24, 2011)

hope they use ~15 trillion to help pay off the us national debt


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 24, 2011)

$75 Trillion? Let me just get my check book.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 24, 2011)

besides the amount being silly, never do hackers release something without confirming that they are legally safe (unless the hacker doesnt have a research team or is just one new guy)
this could be probably just draining the team until their wallets release butterflies IMHO since $400 billion is not even logically gather-able by few a ppl. why only limewire? there are many other P2P programs although i believe limewire was really slow for me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, the Dr. Evil pic is funny, but please don't make this into an EoF-type thread.


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 24, 2011)

75 trillion how the world can someone pay that much


----------



## jonesman99 (Mar 24, 2011)

10 generations down the line from now, they still wont be finished paying all of that back. This is just way too big of a number for any company to pay back.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 24, 2011)

14.2 Trillion dollars is the GDP for the ENTIRE COUNTRY! How in the hell would they be expected to pay that much?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

while reading the title, because i just skim on something that doesn't interest me much, i see $75 -llion. i thought it was bilion.

while reading thread i keep seeing the figure. but when i finally saw it's trillion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 24, 2011)

Not even nintendo could pay that.....and everything they makes prints money


----------



## Takanato (Mar 24, 2011)

I still can't take this seriously lmao...dwl..75 trillion...Man..they gonna have to sell alot of ass to get at least a trillion


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 24, 2011)

I say we should boycott the RIAA by pirating albums, but still supporting the artist by always going to a concert when one is available.

They can't sue us all.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 24, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I say we should boycott the RIAA by pirating albums, but still supporting the artist by always going to a concert when one is available.
> 
> They can't sue us all.



Lol if they can sue for 75 trillion...pretty sure they can lol. We would be their slaves for eternity, paying off trillions of dollar debts and the RIAA would rule the world. You were sayingz?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> DMCA (I believe)-Owners of websites aren't responsible for user-uploaded material. I'd assume the same goes with programs, such as Limewire.


That excuse _normally_ flies assuming the entity in question can show they're at least taking some steps to combat it... but it was proven that the limewire people were aware of the piracy and encouraged it and relied on it for marketing.

As people said that's just the program itself, the network it connects to is still running.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 24, 2011)

something tells me no one is going to get 75 trillion dollars...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> something tells me no one is going to get 75 trillion dollars...


they will, but not all at once. maybe 50-70 years?


----------



## The Pi (Mar 24, 2011)

Used to get all my music from there due to the incredablly high down download speed of anything out in the last couple of years, shame it's gone.

75 trillion?


----------



## jamesaa (Mar 24, 2011)

Surely if anything this proves that these bogus figures the RIAA/MPAA come up with regarding each download=lost sale are wrong.

There is no way the industry would of made anywhere near $75 trillion EVER. Let alone since Limewire started.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 24, 2011)

You can't successfully sue anyone for the entire GDP of the planet, even the US government can't do this and win.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't even think Oprah fused with Donald Trump and Bill Gates could pay that off!


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2011)

They probably could hav actually gotten dome money if they'd requeted a reasonable figure
with this ridiculous sum they'll probably just be laughed out of court...


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 24, 2011)

Spoiler










WTFact?!?!?
75 Trillion?!?!?? DOLLARS?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
That would make a kajillion pesos,  A HUNDRED KAJILLION PESOS!!!!!! and a... MEGAKAJILLLIIIOOON hundred million baht..


Spoiler



OMAIGAWD!!OMAIGAWD!!OMAIGAWD!!OMAIGAWD!!OMAIGAWD!!




























Edit: ALL Caps looks bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 24, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At Zimbabwe...


----------



## Takanato (Mar 24, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> They probably could hav actually gotten dome money if they'd requeted a reasonable figure
> with this ridiculous sum they'll probably just be laughed out of court...



Ikr..Lol the whole court including Limewire's side must have lol'ed hard when they said they want 75 trillion. I can picture it now..First 10 seconds of silence..then huge burst of laughter..and then the Judge tells them 

_*snip_

GTFO!!!!!*Hawt picture with words* Too lazy to do that VA


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2011)

I have, and will never, use LW


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Not even nintendo could pay that.....and everything they makes prints money



Not just Nintendo, there is no single individual or company in the world that could pay that much money. You need several countries put together to do that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 25, 2011)

lol good luck with that music artists.

I'm all for you getting paid, sure. You guys make great music some times, but if you want to get anything at all, instead of going for the whole body, go for limbs, you'll get a better result.

Seriously, $75 trillion? Do they seriously think everything they made was even worth stealing in the first place?

offtopic: What gnutella networks are left? I haven't done any digging in that area for a while. Last I checked, there was LimeWire (I know is shut down), Kazaa, Frostwire, Bearshare Lite (the best one). Any more that I'm missing? I think Shareaza was one I used for a little bit back in the day...


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2011)

well, maybe we should pay a little money to the RIAA...the people running it could use the money to buy a new brain.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2011)

Byebye, LW. All you did was try and steal my docs


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 26, 2011)

Good. They knew what they were doing was wrong and need to pay the consequences. I mean, over 90% was copyright infringing material. I never used them, but my friend got a nasty virus from them once, so I have no sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 26, 2011)

Wha-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



75 Trillion?!
I don't use LimeWire anyways, I use Google to find my music!


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 26, 2011)

75 trillion dollars isn't cool, you know what's cool? A quadrillion dollars.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 26, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Good. They knew what they were doing was wrong and need to pay the consequences. I mean, over 90% was copyright infringing material. I never used them, but my friend got a nasty virus from them once, so I have no sympathy whatsoever.


it's his fault for being a (bad) pirate.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 26, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Good. They knew what they were doing was wrong and need to pay the consequences. I mean, over 90% was copyright infringing material. I never used them, but my friend got a nasty virus from them once, so I have no sympathy whatsoever.



You obviously don't understand that they are asking more than the entire GDP of the entire planet. They are asking for more money than exists in all of the countries of the world.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 26, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Good. They knew what they were doing was wrong and need to pay the consequences. I mean, over 90% was copyright infringing material. I never used them, but my friend got a nasty virus from them once, so I have no sympathy whatsoever.


So limewire's wrong for hosting illegal files, but your friends not wrong for downloading them? Where's the logic?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 27, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He and Limewire - both of what they did was wrong. I'm saying if Limewire took down the copyright infringing content, he wouldn't have had the chance to download the copyrighted material.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 27, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I'm saying if Limewire took down the copyright infringing content, he wouldn't have had the chance to download the copyrighted material.








ok dude, but it was his fault

you can't blame a gun for killing someone (I think)


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 27, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the one that downloaded and he probably would just download somewhere else.


----------

